# Bembry, Prince turning heads



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2016/7/14/12185266/taurean-prince-deandre-bembry-atlanta-hawks



> Summer league success doesn’t always translate to regular season success but the Atlanta Hawks have to feel pretty good about what they have seen so far from first round picks Taurean Prince and DeAndre Bembry.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------

